

Ask HN: So - what's the consensus on a Google Reader replacement? - adrianhoward

Trello has just reminded me that I need to find a replacement for Google Reader in the next month.<p>What's the consensus (if any)?
======
zackhall
I think that I'm going to try out a self hosted solution for a while. For no
other reason than just the fact that it seems fun. Here's one that was posted
to HN recently:

<https://github.com/swanson/stringer>

~~~
mblakele
For similar reasons, <https://github.com/socketubs/leselys> \- but using mongo
and python rather than ruby and PostgreSQL.

~~~
ElongatedTowel
Impressive. Sad to know that many promising projects fly under the radar. The
Changelog featured Stringer and that probably helped putting it over 1000
Favorites, but this project easily comes out on top, yet isn't well known.

------
adrianhoward
My reading list for figuring out includes:

* [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/03/how-i-fe...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/03/how-i-feel-this-morning.html)

* <http://www.dataliberation.org/google/reader>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5371725>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5374042>

* <http://www.replacereader.com/>

* [https://news.layervault.com/stories/2282-build-a-designer-ve...](https://news.layervault.com/stories/2282-build-a-designer-version-of-google-reader)

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5373538>

------
epaulson
I switched to feedly. I'm not thrilled (it seems to really stress my machine
out) but it's not terrible. I remain curious how it well it will work after
Google shuts Reader down.

I may go the self-hosting route too. I wrote a script to pull down all of the
entries of every feed I'm subscribed to in Reader - the OPML of subscriptions
is helpful, but for blogs that are offline I want to have a copy of the feed
from Google's cache.

I'm not doing anything with the data right now, but I figure I've got it if I
want to do something with it later.

<https://github.com/epaulson/stash-greader-posts>

------
swarmiq
Hi Guys,

If what you want is the ability to skim large #s of headlines, organize lots
of feeds, label them, tag articles for later reading in one fast unobtrusive
"no magazine layout" reader, SwarmIQ is your choice. Sign up at
<http://www.swarmiq.com/register/GOOGLEREADERISDEAD> , click on the Google
reader icon to get all your feeds, and get up and running straight away.
Disclosure: I'm on the team that built this site :-) Also, we don't have
"Google Alerts" type functionality yet.

------
handelaar
All I want is a list of new things and a place in the title bar for each one
that'll open the actual article. I don't want a replacement which makes it
basically impossible to visit the site that updated (The Old Reader) and I
don't want to find a mystery-meat icon among about a dozen bloody share-this-
on-friendfacetwat buttons (Feedly).

So none of the alternatives are working for me. And I'll never get blo.gs back
because it fell down the Yahoo hole years ago along with all my Delicious
data.

------
jrdn
I've been pretty happy with newsblur.

~~~
Torgo
Seconding this, NewsBlur has for me been everything good about Google Reader,
and more. You can reshare blog posts on your own "blog" to even non-Newsblur
users, which is a really cool feature. It's pretty much its own social network
based around blog post sharing. Totally into it.

------
cunninghamd
Tiny Tiny RSS (tt-rss, <http://tt-rss.org/redmine/projects/tt-rss/wiki>). I've
loved it since I've installed it, and that's even without the iPhone
integration enabled. I'm sure I'll love it more once I have that. I deleted
the 'reader.google.com' from my Chrome auto complete, and replaced it with
'reader.mydomain.com' so my experience is maintained. :)

~~~
adrianhoward
iPhone integration? (a quick look at the site finds me nothing - and I'd
previously dicarded TTRSS coz I needed something that synced across a couple
of platforms.)

------
hhm
<http://theoldreader.com/> worked fine for me.

------
phasevar
I'd love to know this as well. I haven't had time to find a replacement yet.

------
ultrafez
This could benefit from being a poll.

------
ProCynic
I'm happy with feedly

------
xpop2027
Feedly

~~~
adrianhoward
Doesn't have an OPML export as far as I can see... At least Google Reader lets
me get my data out ;-)

~~~
fakeer
And did they ever tell you why they ask you to download a Firefox add-on to
read a website? :-)

~~~
kachhalimbu
Do you happen to know? Quick Google search didn't help. Are their any
potential security concerns to the user if using their extension?

------
mwmnj
Feedly

------
fakeer
NewsBlur is ugly. I mean it just looks oily.

The Old Reader doesn't provide an API yet it seems. (I had mailed awesome
Android app FeedMe's[1] dev and that's what he said)

FeedHQ started taking payments(actually became paid only) without any features
or implementation which is worthwhile.

Feedly is plague. Ask them why they need a Firefox extension to read their
website.

FeedBin is one that sounds sane and I am going to stick to them till others
improve.

We don't have an option, yet!

Besides, in most of the blog posts and comments people were worried about a
reading client than a service which(latter) IMHO was the real loss.

[1][https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.seazon.fee...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.seazon.feedme)

